# suchmaschienen optiemierung?



## mthome (11. März 2004)

Hi ich habe meine erste Seite fertig und wollte nun mal fragen warum sie nicht in die Suchmaschiene google hochgerankt wird?

http://www.geocities.com/broly007de/pension_heide/home.htm

veilleicht sieht sich jemand meinen quelltext mal an und den dazu gehörigen meta text( dachte der reicht aus?)

also bitte helfen ich bin Anfänger und bin lernbegierig!


----------



## rootssw (11. März 2004)

Hallo!

Naja, ein großes Problem ist wohl, dass die Page keine eigene Domain hat - ist ja nur geocities.com!
Dann hast du dir auch noch ziemlich merkwürdige Suchbegriffe ausgesucht!
Wer gibt den in diesen bitte seine Telefonnummer an?!

Außerdem spielen beim Ranking sehr viele Faktoren eine Rolle!

Ein kleiner Tipp von mir - dieser Link:

http://www.drweb.de/seo/index.shtml

Da gibt es so ziemlich alles Wissenswerte über Suchmaschinenoptimierung, was man wissen sollte.


----------



## mthome (11. März 2004)

die domain ist http://www.pensionheide.de

bzw subdomain.. ja aber es funktioniert ja auch kein anderer such begriff...
naja ok ich guck mir den link mal an thx


----------



## rootssw (11. März 2004)

Versuch doch mal die Position deiner Seite z. B. mit dem Programm _Rankware_ heraus zu finden.
Wenn man manuell jedes Ergebnis durchsuchen muss, kann man evtl daran verzweifeln (wenn es soviele gefundene Seiten gibt, dass man seine Seite einfach nicht findet).

Oder meinst du vielleicht, dass deine Page noch garnicht gelistet sein könnte?
Da hilft vielleicht ein Blick in den Serverlog - Google durchsucht die Seiten ja mit dem _UserAgent_  "GoogleBot".
Wenn der im Serverlog steht, war der Bot zumindest schonmal auf deiner Seite.
Aber auch dabei hilft Rankware. Hat die Software kein Ergebnis, kannst du davon ausgehen, dass die Seite noch nicht vom Bot besucht wurde.
Es dauert auch (evtl. sogar ein paar Wochen - weiss ich leider aus Erfahrung), bis Google deine Seite besucht (falls es sich denn um Google handelt).

Übrigens: die Domain http://www.pensionheide.de funktioniert nicht!


----------



## mthome (13. März 2004)

*Rankware*

Ok THX aber woher bekomme ich denn dieses Programm : Rankware?


----------



## exxe (13. März 2004)

'n bisschen mehr Phantasie bitte. Bei  findet man so ziehmlich alles alles


----------

